# Blueberry Vareniki Bluberry Filled Dumplings)



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Blueberry Vareniki
(Bluberry Filled Dumplings)


Ingredients 
Dough 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
3 egg yolks 
1/2 cup cold water 

Filling 

3-1/2 cups blueberries 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon cinnamon (to taste) 
3/4 tablespoons all-purpose flour 

Also 

2 egg whites, lightly beaten (for sealing the vareniki) 
2 cups sour cream for dipping 



Method 


Combine all the dough ingredients in the bowl of a electric mixer with the dough hook in place. Mix for 1 minute at low speed, then raise the speed to moderate and beat for 2 minutes; the dough should be well blended, smooth, and elastic. 

However you knead the dough, form it into 2 balls. Dust lightly with all-purpose flour, cover tightly with plastic wrap, and allow to rest for 30 minutes or more. Note: These amounts should yield 56 vareniki, more or less, made with 3-inch circles. 

When risen, roll out the dough about 1/8 inch thick and cut into 3-inch circles. 

Prepare a pan of boiling water for cooking the varenikis. 

Just before filling the rounds, lightly toss the blueberries with the sugar and cinnamon. Spread on a plate and dust with the flour. 

Place a scant tablespoon of blueberries in the center of each round. Brush the side edges with egg whites, then fold over, press the edges together and seal the edges with your fingers or a fork. 

When completed, cook in boiling water. They are done when they float. 

Serve hot with sour cream for dipping. They are best when eaten right after cooking.


----------

